# Tribute Video



## c.jacob

This was posted by a_beautiful_tragedy on another thread.  I figured this was a good place for it.

http://media.putfile.com/a-soldiers-tribute


----------



## Booked_Spice

Hello this song was written by a Canadian Artist.

This is a very powerful song with great lyrics

 http://www.hlookoff.com/

Thanks to those who serve.


----------



## NB_Sailor

Here is a link to a video I made recently in tribute to the 16 soldiers we've lost in Afghanistan. I made it basically because I just wanted to give people an understanding of what we go through when we are sent on these missions and as well how we feel when we lose one of our own.I hope you like what you see and please pass on the link.

http://www.putfile.com/nbsailor


----------



## NB_Sailor

This is a follow up to my original post, I have redone the video with better pictures of the soldiers and ensured all information was correct, hopefully I haven't made any more errors with it. My ultimate goal with this was that in some small way it might help those who have felt the loss, to heal and those who haven't to understand.
If this message happens to find any of the friends of any of the fallen mentioned in the video and you would like a copy of it all you need to do is send me a self addressed envelope big enough to fit a regular DVD case plus a dollar and I'll make you up a copy and send it off.The dollar is not for me it's for the your DVD they have them at the dollar store case included. If you are family then it does not apply to you I will send it you free of charge just email me at jdicks0726@rogers.com or dicks.jm@forces.gc.ca as I would be more than willing to make you a personal DVD if you wish to have one.

My address is:

Jim Dicks
6 Elizabeth Ann St.
Burton,NB
E2V 2Z7


God Bless,

LS Jim Dicks


http://www.putfile.com/nbsailor


----------



## cadettrooper

i know this video is a few years old, but it's very well done, and highly emotional..............

http://www.army.gc.ca/chief_land_staff/remembrance/English/video.asp


----------



## commIT

Hello all, just wanted to share my video with you all.

(high quality)
http://publish.shaw.ca/travner/CFTribute800x600.wmv 

(web quality)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqSuwtIhMBs

When you see the news lately on T.V., I really don't want the general public to hear of "Just Another Soldier has been injured or worse"... I thought it would be time to keep the names, faces and memories alive in remembrance.   

-Glen  
(new recruit)


----------



## commIT

Updated to include the loss of Cpl Andrew James Eykelenboom.

(web quality) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBw6MFXQ3Dg
(hi quality) http://members.shaw.ca/travner/CFTribute800x600.wmv​


----------



## commIT

Thanks guns, it has been updated.  Cpl. David Braun grew up in my hometown of Raymore, Saskatchewan (population of 668).  Just got off of the phone with David's mother's cousin and the support from the town is there as well from the military.  David's mother saw a number of military vehicles pull up the dirt farm road to the house and she knew why they were there.  David is strongly being mourned and missed by his mother, his sister and brother.  (his father passed away when we were quite young)

(web quality) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImSyMLlv7EU
(high quality) http://members.shaw.ca/travner/CFTribute800x600.wmv  (18Mb)



			
				GUNS said:
			
		

> CPL. David Braun





			
				nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Great job....made me cry and proud all at the same time....


----------



## MsScarlett32

very well done

I've absolutely fallen in love with that song.

For anyone who is interested, you can download (free) it from the link below.  The lyrics are also listed on the site.

http://www.hlookoff.com/


----------



## NB_Sailor

As some of you know I created a Tribute Video awhile back for all the soldiers we have lost in Afghanistan, I have also pledged to keep updating as need be which unfortunately is all too often.As in previous posts my reason for this was to ensure that our fellow soldiers will not be just a headline one day and forgotten the next.To date there have been over 9,000 views of the video which is a great testament to how we truly respect them for what they did for us. I am quickly running out of room on the video and I know being realistic that I will need more so I am in the process of creating a website dedicated to them which I will post here once it's up and running.I'm glad to see so many have seen it and appreciate it what it stands for-- some truly amazing people who payed the ultimate price for peace and deserve our love, respect and undying gratitude.Thanks for your time.

LS Jim Dicks

http://www.putfile.com/nbsailor


----------



## nsmedicman

Updated video with new music....




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi-gZTpZNEc


----------



## commIT

Thank you all for your interest and comments on this rememberance video.  Thanks to the forums in army.ca, this video link has been passed on from coast to coast.  Padre's, news stations and other dignataries from around the country have brought attention to this video and most importantly, the faces and names.  It has been again updated--let's hope for a very long time.

(web quality) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMSfpl74u2E

(high quality) http://members.shaw.ca/travner/CFTribute800x600.wmv  (18Mb)​


----------



## commIT

It has been again updated--let's hope I won't have to again for a very long time...

(web quality) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xWixN7KKQQ
(high quality) http://members.shaw.ca/travner/CFTribute800x600.wmv  (18Mb)​


----------



## nsmedicman

Updated to reflect the losses of 18 SEP.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a21Hc7UgQso


----------



## LeonTheNeon

I wasn't sure if this should go in Thoughts and Prayers, or Radio Chatter or Foreign Militaries.  Clearly the video is about the US forces in Iraq, but it seems appropriate and makes me think of our men and women in A'stan.  Ultimately, it is really well done, and worth seeing regardless of where this post should have ended up.

http://www.latchkeykid.org/cominghomesoon.wmv


----------



## nsmedicman

Updated as of October 3rd....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLweyBRMls8


----------



## nsmedicman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK0hDOrGFOc


----------



## Cdn_Chimo

Here's another one I stubbled upon...it is oustanding also and get the tissues ready... 

http://media.putfile.com/A-Tribute-For-Our-Fallen-Soldiers


----------



## nsmedicman

Updated as of 09 Oct 06.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N0M-K5ZvTY


----------



## NB_Sailor

Here is the link to the video I made http://www.putfile.com/nbsailor .

I just want to take the time to thank all the people who have sent me emails about the video I've made ,it is up to date as of the 15th Oct 2006, and for all those who have requested copies please don't just ask give an address as well and I am more than willing to send one to you. It will be in DVD format unless you would prefer different. Also I would like to apologize to anyone who has viewed it in the last few days due a problem at putfile it reverted to an earlier copy and once I realized it the problem was corrected.

LS Jim Dicks
nbsailor@hotmail.com


----------



## Spidron

Vancouver, British Columbia, October 2nd, 2006
Canadian Singer-Songwriter, Shawn Hlookoff has written and produced a compelling song and video, entitled “Soldier”. 

"The video and song are a compelling and contemporary tribute to our soldiers for Remembrance Day. It has been donated free of charge by the artist as a teaching tool to every school in Canada.

The song and video walk that fine line, neither commenting on whether a war is right or wrong, if the politics should be left or right, but squarely tackles the issues of people (Soldiers) taking on a job and a role that many of us would not do. This touching video shows the best of our Armed Forces men and women heeding the call of duty and putting a spotlight on their and their families’ sacrifices.


Prompted by hundreds of requests from educators across the country seeking permission to use this song and video in their Remembrance Day teachings, prompted Hlookoff (Ha-loo-Koff) to granted unlimited free downloads and usage of this contemporary tribute to all schools and military institutes in Canada. The downloads can be accessed at www.CanadaRemembered.com or at www.hlookoff.com" 

-From _Teacher Talk_ Oct 6


----------



## Simpson

Not Mine.

As we move ahead into this new century we must take time to remember those individuals who gave their lives in defense of our freedom.We have written and produced this musical presentation to honor the veterans of Canada's Two World Wars. ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tdkeif2_Y0&search=Remembrance%20soldiers%20Canadian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tdkeif2_Y0


----------



## Simpson

Lets never forget our Canadians Soldiers 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-KJuLzZILg



not mine


----------



## Simpson

A Dedication to the Soldiers 

Few words can trully express what the soldiers feel when they are overseas serving. Hopefully images do a better job... This is for our Canadian boys in Afghanistan... Ducimus! 
Added  May 22, 2006
From  Pat360

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-ED3nIGnm4

Not Mine


----------



## commIT

Hi have made a better quality copy available on the web in time for Remembrace Day.  http://members.shaw.ca/travner/


----------



## tomahawk6

I did a cursory search of the videos here and didnt see a duplication. If it has already been posted my apologies. It is a great video in tribute to brave men and women who have given the highest measure of devotion in service to Canada. 

http://www.canadiangunslingers.com/forums/remember2006.php


----------



## MiKeCf

Little video i made dedicated to our soldiers serving in Afghanistan.  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fPeB0DDCj_E

Enjoy.

-Mike  :threat:  

EDIT: My video is a dedication to the infantry so i thought this would be the correct section. If not.. it won't happen again.


----------



## midget-boyd91

Very well done   
I've got a tribute on Jumpcut that i made in early September, I used the same music in it.. from Blackhawk Down.

Take a look at it.. (  IT laggs, not your computer )

http://www.jumpcut.com/view?id=2C78EC723D0011DB94312EF149F8C96D&type=movie


----------



## nsmedicman

New link for the video.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6EZeonRjAg


----------



## muskrat89

http://www.yellowribbongreetings.us/farewellmarine.html


----------



## military granny

http://www.clermontyellow.accountsupport.com/flash/UntilThen.swf


----------



## Thorvald

Co-worker sent this to me today, good song, good video and obviously a touching message.

It is a song sung by Dustin Evans titled "If I Die Before You Wake" (his style reminds me of our own Julian Austin).

His website is here:  http://www.dustinevans.com

The MP3 is available free from his site:






http://www.dustinevans.com/If%20I%20Die%20Before%20You%20Wake.mp3

The video for the song is here: http://www.youtube.com/v/nGhzOvhDGp0

Enjoy
    Tim


----------



## military granny

Thorvald
Saw this earlier today very good vid.One more link to it http://www.flashdemo.net/gallery/wake/index.htm


----------



## nsmedicman

Updated to reflect the loss of Corporal Kevin Megeney of 1NSH.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FokTdT8dzQA


----------



## Manimal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ervaMPt4Ha0


thank you!


----------



## nsmedicman

Updated to reflect the losses of April.....sorry for the delay....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX76lkYwi6w


----------



## nsmedicman

Updated yet again....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV2Dy5fQ0Vw


----------



## NB_Sailor

I have totally reworked my original video so here's the finished product. I hope you all like it.
http://media.putfile.com/A-Tribute-For-Our-Fallen-Soldiers-92

LS Jim Dicks


----------



## military granny

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Video/2007/05/04/4154488.html


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Hey All
I came across this link today.  I tried to see if it was already posted, but didn't see it up yet.  
Although the content is all American, the sentiment is universal.  And apparently this video was put together by a 15 year old girl named Lizzie Palmer.  Some pretty powerful stuff here:

 Remember Me-Lizzie Palmer


----------



## zipperhead_cop

I was sent this one today.  Also a really well done video.  

http://www.canadaka.net/video/318-canadian-military-tribute.html


----------



## guns_and_roses

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5nwcFftZVfM

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sEiFmvo75EY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AC31xx_P2sU

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JjlCkHc7heA

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lQdubg5QpRs

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WkHf1UrqkB8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4CpbZxVzqDc

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JaMh_YX9KB8


----------



## tomahawk6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tdkeif2_Y0


----------



## guns_and_roses

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Blt5cUo9Y-0


----------



## MudGnr

A tribute to soldiers and their families.  Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovBcCpVeM1I


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Just saw this on Newsworld.

Fallen Soldiers, Part 1
Fallen Soldiers, Part 2


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Fallen Soldiers, Part 3
Fallen Soldiers, Part 4


----------

